# Rhodiola Rosea



## Beggiatoa

I'm giving up on meds completely for depression and anxiety. They all stop working after a couple of months and the last one I tried (Lexapro), which worked great for a while, made me gain a whole bunch of weight. 

Instead, I'm going to try the supplement in the subject line. The Russians have studied this root extensively and lef.org has a lot of info on it. Does anyone else take this?


----------



## funkypresident

Sounds very interesting! I'd love to get my hands on some of that.


----------



## Beggiatoa

just to to any supplement store. I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## sandman32

It is an interesting herb. It relaxes you a little bit and gives you motivation. I use it 5 days a week. It is awesome to take before work, cuz you get more work done with out even realizing it. I recommend getting it at http://bulknutrition.com or http://www.beyond-a-century.com


----------



## sandman32

excellent info on rhodiola http://www.herbalgram.org/youngliving/herbalgram/articleview.asp?a=2333


----------



## seph

I had been taking this recently. i never felt any different, so i stopped. then I realized all the things I did while I had been taking it. They were all things I had been putting off. So, I guess the results can be more seen in your actions, you get sh*t done!

Try to get it in capsules, I have the raw powder and it tastes nasty.

Also, I think this is a less is more type supplement.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I've been taking it for close to a month. I take a formula of 3% Rosavins and 1% Salidrosides. I have to admit, I feel alright. I don't feel depressed at all and I do find that i've become more active/productive. I quit taking Lexapro cold around the same time. I barely felt any withdrawal symptons. Was it the Rhodiola? Interesting.


----------



## seph

Is your Rhodiola in a pill form?


----------



## pjmc

This herb seems to work for a lot of people with anxiety. 
I found these comments about Rhodiola on bulknutrition.com:

"I'm definitely a lot more relaxed(no more road rage) since using this product and my anxiety doesn't flare up. I've been on a lot of anti-anxiety medications in the past like Valium, Buspar, Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan, Luvox, etc. And I can honestly say none of them worked nearly as well as this product! The great part is that you don't feel drowsy on this product like you do on the medications."

"This stuff is great! I can't rave enough about it. After dealing with anti-depressants (and no, I've never been diagnosed with depression, just a lot of innate anger ;c) , going through a variety of SSRIs (Paxil, Serzone, Celexa, etc) - and having all the worst side-effects from them all, I came across this. The effects show within a day of usage (and even more effective at mood stabilization than the aforementioned drugs, or the new Seratonin supplement SeroTab) - and it has the added benefit of not only NOT putting you to sleep, it actually increases your alertness and focus! I'm currently using this in combination with SeroTab - the Rhodiola in the morning for calm alertness during the day, and the SeroTab at night, since it has a bit of a sedative effect.

It's like I'm a whole new person =)"

"Rhodiola is definitely worth the price if you find yourself having to deal with stressful situations week to week. A nice adaptogen with no noticable side effects.

This product works as claimed by helping to deal with anxiety, improving concentration, a slight lift in mood, and an overall "chill" effect. For me it improved my ability to think positively and eliminate distractions. My thoughts seemed more collected and best of all it accomplished all of this without sedation!!!"

"I've been taking this along with Chocomine at 500mg twice a day and 1 gram of Chocomine a couple times a day. Stress is reduced and I find myself chillin in the middle of a crowded grocery store, good stuff. You'll find yourself randomly smiling throughout the day. Don't cap it and try to get the last little bit off the spoon with your teeth for an added challenge, tastes like concentrated black tea, pucker up."

"Wow..what can I say. I had just come off a sloppy over dosed M1T cycle and I was feeling very depressed. I also had signifigant stress at work. Rhodiola changed my outlook from the very first dose. People mentioned smiling more, that is something I noticed for sure. Its hard to describe the feeling, but its good. Its not a stimulant or a relaxer, but just "goodness" in a bottle. My only complaint is it allows me to indulge in alcohol and other goodies without paying the penalty I so richly deserve the next day. This will be on every PCT I do, and I'm tempted to just run it continously! FYI- this is my first review, but I like the product so much I just had to write."


----------



## cellardoor

rhodiola made my anxiety alot worse. Its great for energy or a mood lift. It increases levels of all neurotransmitters, notably serotonin so it might be an maoi.


----------



## pixiedust

I'm pulling up this old thread...

I just started an anti-depressant on Monday and it's making me really tired. I tried Rhodiola Rosea to boost my energy last month (before the anti-depressant) and it really worked for me. I talked to my doctor (GP)about using it but he hates natural remedies because they are not regulated. I really want to start taking this again. Has anyone heard of any negative experiences with it or know about possible drug interactions?


----------



## seph

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=784

This is where I usually buy my herbs and stuff. There are some reviews on there. The only thing negative to me was the taste. Hopefully you don't have the powder. How long did you have to take it before you noticed anything?


----------



## pixiedust

I didn't really think it was working because it must have been gradual. I decided it wasn't doing anything so I stopped and I was so tired again all the time, I realized how much better my performance was when I was running and I didn't feel like I needed to come home and get into bed right after work. I want to go back on it but I just started Zoloft this week and even though my doctor didn't warn me not to take it, he just said he didn't like herbs. I don't know if there's any interaction, I can't find anything about that. My doctor also scared me about herbs but I'm not sure I agree with him and I've already tried this stuff and it didn't do anything bad to me.


----------



## seph

What exactly did he say? The only thing I worry about with herbs are the long term effects since they haven't been "tested", or atleast not in a clinical sense.


----------



## pixiedust

He said that they're not closely regulated like meds and people don't always know what they're doing so anything OTC can be dangerous. Then he proceded to tell me a story about a guy that took some sort of vitamin and ended up in his office with a 200 heart rate and he had to call 911.


----------



## seph

You would think stuff that is not man made is better, but who knows. Everything comes from somewhere.


----------



## pixiedust

seph said:


> You would think stuff that is not man made is better


 That's how I feel :| I'm going to start it again, I don't really care what my doctor thinks.


----------



## matthew

I take Phenibut as my main supplement. It works great, but I try to take time away from it. So I tried to take L-Theanine and Rhodiola combination on the days that I don't take Phenibut. The result was not good. I felt very dizzy and confused. Now I just take the L-Theanine and don't feel that way. 

I don't know what caused the problem. Maybe Rhodiola is just not right for me, or maybe it interacted with the Phenibut/L-Theanine. But with all the positive reviews I would still say people should give it a try.


----------



## Mambo Mick

I keep hearing about people taking the Rhodiola powder, but I havn't seen it - I've only seen the pills.

Do people primarily use the powder ?


----------



## Karla

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod. ... catid=9837

is this the product you guys are talking about?


----------



## seph

The powder tastes awful and doesn't fully mix with anything. uke


----------



## Beggiatoa

*bump*


----------

